# Tractor horsepower curiosity



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys

I've noticed that the newer tractors seem to be advertised with engine horsepower; older ones were commonly rated by drawbar or pto horsepower. Is there a "rule of thumb" for comparing these ratings? When did this rating change?

Thanks

Lew


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Unless something has changed, engine horsepower is generally higher than drawbar horsepower due to how their figured. You also get parasitic losses thru the transmission and power train. Think friction.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I think that's a calculated "rated" HP that the marketing-types use and was the basis for the recent "lawnmower HP lawsuit. Because there are so many variables that contribute to actual horsepower, I usually only look at the results of the Nebraska Tests.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

To me the pto/drawbar hp is the important thing; wish they'd just "left well enough alone."

Lew


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

does'tcount unless goes to neb. test or hook it up to a dino then u can see what it is really doing


----------



## solocamq32 (Apr 15, 2010)

tractordata.com, will normally list pto,drawbar and tested HP,so you can compare for yourself.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks! that's good to know. If I run across an "interesting tractor" I'll look it up there.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Tractorhouse has done that. When you looking for a tractor on their website you will find they have a test attachment just below the detail block. I like it very well and have been using it as I look up potential new iron. I added the link to tractordata.com as well. Hope it is helpful.

Used Tractors at TractorHouse.com: John Deere Tractors, used farm tractors and farm equipment, Case IH, New Holland, Agco, Caterpillar.

TractorData.com - information on all makes and models of tractors


----------

